# 480V Led replacement corn Cobb lamps



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

Does anyone know a reputable manufacture for 480V LED by pass ballast lamps for 250 HID replacements?

I have been using LiteSpanLED for a few years now with no problems, but they don't make 480V ones.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Been changing the whole fixture. LEDs don't work so hot in MH fixtures because the lensing is all wrong.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick'sElectricLLC (Aug 17, 2019)

I agree....I'd change fixture


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

Try ybulbs.com. I got some 480 volt 1000 watt hps replacements from them. I believe they are 240 watt kits in the 22k color, but they also have 40 and 50k. I talked to the owner on the phone before the project started and he said he did have 480 volt corn lamps, but didn't recommend them for what I was doing. I had three 100' poles to do. The kind with the fixture heads welded to a ring that goes up and down the pole via a cable. Replacing the fixtures would have been such a pita that I would have just left them hps if it weren't for the kits. That was back in November and they have burned all night every night with no issues so far.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Plan to use a 480 to 277 step down then you can use a standard led retrofit kit. 

We have changed out hundreds of hps/mh either use the step down and retrofit or ordering the new led fitting with the step down already installed.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

gpop said:


> Plan to use a 480 to 277 step down then you can use a standard led retrofit kit.
> 
> We have changed out hundreds of hps/mh either use the step down and retrofit or ordering the new led fitting with the step down already installed.


I found it easier to trace the circuit out, and change the 480 to 277 in the panel.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm not redoing an entire parking lot....These are repairs/maintenance....if i find a bad ballast....I will use a bypass LED lamp its instead of changing a ballast and lamp, its cheaper. If ballast is good we just re-lamp MH.

I have have had no complaints or issuse with by pass LED in old fixtures.....I installed 100's of them.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Helmut said:


> I found it easier to trace the circuit out, and change the 480 to 277 in the panel.


I like the way you think. unfortunately the site i worked on technically didn't have any neutrals installed for 480. They also turned down the suggestion to change the lighting to 208 so a step down was the easy option. On paper the labor savings of led over hps/mh was huge so the extra $25 a fitting for a step down was minor.


----------

